# Redfoot adoption available in south Florida



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 18, 2019)

I currently have room for about 3 Redfoot.
I see a lot of members giving up their animals. Most far away from here.
I prefer tortoises within 100 miles.
If I take yours on, I will update you with photos for as long as you wish. You may also visit if you want to.
Many tortoises I now keep in my personal long term care. (Permanent)
Some, if they require it, are brought back to perfect health and then re homed to other TFO members that I have checked out personally.
(Mostly over aggressive ones, super amorous males or others with special needs)
I am in Sunrise, south Florida.
All animals here have lush, warm, humid outdoors quarters.
A re homing fee may be offered to you. That will depend on the animals general health and will be case to case.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 25, 2020)

I still have available room for more unloved Redfoot. Including animals that are sick or otherwise injured.


----------



## JeremyA (Sep 22, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I currently have room for about 3 Redfoot.
> I see a lot of members giving up their animals. Most far away from here.
> I prefer tortoises within 100 miles.
> If I take yours on, I will update you with photos for as long as you wish. You may also visit if you want to.
> ...


I’m looking to re-home 2 redfoots. They are both healthy and are about two years old. Not 100% sure of their sex due to age, but I believe both are possibly female. Let me know. I’m located in Central Florida (about 30 miles NW of Orlando).


----------



## JeremyA (Sep 23, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I still have available room for more unloved Redfoot. Including animals that are sick or otherwise injured.



Good morning. Not sure if you saw my reply to one of you older post. I’m looking to re-home two redfoots. Both are healthy and about two years old. Due to their age, I’m not 100% sure of their sex, but I believe both are possibly female. Looking to re-home simply bc they need more free space to just be tortoises. I live in Central Florida, about 30 miles NW of Orlando. Please let me know if you’re interested in taking them. Thanks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 23, 2020)

JeremyA said:


> Good morning. Not sure if you saw my reply to one of you older post. I’m looking to re-home two redfoots. Both are healthy and about two years old. Due to their age, I’m not 100% sure of their sex, but I believe both are possibly female. Looking to re-home simply bc they need more free space to just be tortoises. I live in Central Florida, about 30 miles NW of Orlando. Please let me know if you’re interested in taking them. Thanks.


I am interested.
But I currently am unable to drive very far due to my eyes.
I can see ok. But not well enough for the highway.
I'll see how I am after my cataract surgery on the 29th.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 23, 2020)

I actually know of someone with a large ranch in Palm Beach that would be very interested if you are.
I just gave him one of my rescues and he drove here for it.


----------



## JeremyA (Sep 23, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I am interested.
> But I currently am unable to drive very far due to my eyes.
> I can see ok. But not well enough for the highway.
> I'll see how I am after my cataract surgery on the 29th.


I’m willing to drive to you, or to your friend in Palm Beach. My wife and I can make a day trip out of it. Just let me know what you think would be a better fit them and we can work out the details. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 23, 2020)

I think I'm about 4 hours away.
I'm in Sunrise 33322.
You can contact me at
954 683 7609 text
Ed


----------



## JeremyA (Sep 23, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I'm about 4 hours away.
> I'm in Sunrise 33322.
> You can contact me at
> 954 683 7609 text
> Ed


I’m in Mount Dora. I’ll google map the distance and see how far it is. I’ll text you. Will be much easier to communicate. My number is 352-551-0203. Thank ya sir.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 23, 2020)

Done


----------

